# 17 inch BBS LMs



## tommy-c (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Im after a full set of BBS LMs to fit an R32 GTR, so 17x9 et20 or there abouts.
Any condition / colour
Email [email protected]
Cheers


----------

